# Como convertir 12v dc en -12v dc intermitentes



## Drazen (Mar 19, 2009)

Hola a todos. Necesito que me orienteis un poco sobre un tema que quiero hacer en el coche. Necesito saber si es posible convertir una señal continua de 12v positiva en una señal negativa de los mismos 12v e intermitentes. Estos -12v dc intermitentes que quiero conseguir deben accionar un led que hay en el espejo interior, a modo de simulador de alarma. 

Entonces el tema esta en que tipo de circuito puedo hacer para conseguir que los +12v de señal continua del coche se conviertan en -12v de forma intermitente (con una cadencia de un segundo mas o menos). Muchas gracias.


----------



## Rock-R (Mar 19, 2009)

Hola Drazen, fijate si esto te puede servir u orientar en algo,
tiene sus pro y contras como todo circuito, pero si lo vas a usar con LED`s anda de 10...

http://www.imaxenes.com/imagen/conversor___1ko774m.png.html


----------



## devil_ginger (Mar 19, 2009)

primero que todo, no es muy dificil hacerlo....
para invertir la señal de 12v positivos en 12v negativos, necesitas cualquier amplificador operacional, el 741 seria de gran utilidad por su bajo coste. 

este 741 tienes que ocuparlo en modo amplificador inversor, fijando la ganancia en 1, para no modificar la amplitud de la señal de entrada. Y luego tengas esta señal, puedes ocupar un 555 en modo astable para crear la intermitencia...

saludos


----------



## devil_ginger (Mar 19, 2009)

esto es a lo que me referia.....

primero tomamos tu señal de 12v positiva y atraves del 555 lo convertimos en una señal de pulsos con aproximandamente 1 segundo de encendido 1 un segundo de apagado. Luego esa señal entra al aop de modo que cuando hay señal en la entrada de este, es invertida, y cuando no hay señal de entrada, pues el aop no hace nada, por lo que finalmente obtenemos una señal de 12v negativa y pulsante.

bueno, espero que te sirva de algo y aqui te dejo la simulacion en muiltisim 10.. 
http://rapidshare.de/files/46220520/proyecto_1.ms10.html
suerte


----------



## devil_ginger (Mar 20, 2009)

ahh se me habia olvidado decirte......
ya que la polaridad de salida esta invertida, al conectar tu diodo tienes que hacerl tambien inversamente, esto es, conectando el catodo hacia la salida del aop... ahh y te reomendaria que pusieras una resistencia de salida en el aop de acuerdo a la corriente que consumira tu led, lo cual no especificaste..


bueno, no me queda mas que agregar, supongo que aqui esta solucionado tu problema.....
buena suerte y cualquier consulta solo hazla y tratare de responderla a la brevedad


----------



## Drazen (Mar 20, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias por la aportación. La duda que me surge es a la hora de alimentar los 14v que necesita el 741, ya que del coche solo puedo sacar los 12v.


----------



## devil_ginger (Mar 21, 2009)

a ver amigo mio....
la verdad no tengo idea como responderte a esa pregunta....
basicamente porque no se puede..... o por lo menos no se como hacerlo, pero por mi parte
mediante un divisor de tension, como el que te voy a mostrar a continuacion, se logran obtener 2 voltajes simetricos de la misma amplitud, pero debe cumplirse que la fuente sea lo suficientemente grande, donde la fuente sera la suma del voltaje positivo, negativo y el voltaje que cae en las resistencias. Es decir, si quiero obtener una fuente de 14 y -14v, necesitaria por lo menos una fuente de 28 o 29 v. En tu caso particular, solo disponemos de una fuente de 12 v, por lo que al hacer el divisor de tension de a continuacion obtenemos 6 y -6 v, a la salida.






ahora bien, me quedan una dudas respecto a lo que quieres hacer.

porque hasta donde yo se, es perfectamente factible que alimentes al 741 con 6v y -6v, lo que si cambia es que repercute a la salida, donde esta siempre es 1 o 2 volts por debajo de las fuentes de alimentacion simetricas.....

esto quiere decir que a la salida obtendras una señal negativa y pulsante, pero de aprox 4 o 5 v. Ahora bien, es perfectamente factible que utilizes un diodo led de 5 v, o es imperativo uno de 12 v?

bueno amigo, por el momento es todo lo que te puedo decir, espero tu respuesta
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 21, 2009)

Drazen dijo:
			
		

> ......
> Entonces el tema esta en que tipo de circuito puedo hacer para conseguir que los +12v de señal continua del coche se *conviertan en -12v de forma intermitente* (con una cadencia de un segundo mas o menos). Muchas gracias.


¿ Y por que necesitas una tensión negativa para destellar tu led ?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 21, 2009)

Fogonazo me ganó de mano... Iba a preguntar lo mismo.

Por otro lado, se venden LEDs intermitentes...
Si estás intentando hacer lo que pienso, con uno de esos y una resistencia ya te alcanza, sin más complicaciones ni nada.
Entonces... ¿Qué es exactamente lo que intentás hacer? ¿Podés describir bien tu proyecto?

Saludos


----------



## devil_ginger (Mar 21, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Drazen dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo mismo me pregunte yo   , pero supuse que nuestro amigo sabia lo que hacia....
creanme, debe haber una explicacion razonable....


----------



## Drazen (Mar 21, 2009)

Os comento. No se trata de un led que haya puesto yo por mi mismo, sino que quiero instalar en mi BMW el espejo interior fotocromatico con led de alarma. Este led esta gobernado por pines, un positivo permanente y otro de 12v negativos e intermitentes, que provienen del modulo de la alarma. Pero en mi caso mi coche no tiene alarma, y lo que quiero es montar un circuito que simule la señal que debe dar esta alarma para que al cerrar el coche el espejo interior haga parpadear el led simulando que hay una alarma conectada.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 21, 2009)

No lo dudo, DG.

El tema es que muchas veces uno se centra sólo en la idea que tuvo y cierra las puertas a otras.
Y muchas veces hay soluciones más simples que no logramos ver por tener la propia obstruyéndonos el camino.

Si lo que busca es sólo un simulador de alarma (un LED destellando nada más) los -12V son innecesarios. Si busca algo más complejo es posible que se pueda hacer sin un voltaje negativo, pero su propia idea es la que le bloquea la visión de cómo hacerlo. A todos nos pasa, y con frecuencia.
Una visión externa, con ideas distintas, ayuda mucho en esos casos.
Para eso hace falta saber bien cuáles son los objetivos, prestaciones y demás cosas del proyecto.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 21, 2009)

Bueno, fue simultáneo lo de Drazen y lo mio...



			
				Drazen dijo:
			
		

> ...quiero instalar en mi BMW el espejo interior fotocromatico con led de alarma. Este led esta gobernado por pines, un positivo permanente y otro de 12v negativos e intermitentes, que provienen del modulo de la alarma.


¿Tenés acceso al LED, al circuito o sólo al contacto donde se debería conectar la alarma?

Si tenés acceso al LED, podés cambiarlo por uno intermitente. Según el modelo será la frecuencia de parpadeo con determinado voltaje y muchos se alimentan con 14V y más. Suelen estar en el orden de los 1,5Hz con 14V, así que no andan tan lejos de lo que querés y sólo tenés que conectarlo a la batería.

Esta página es de un vendedor español de LEDs que tiene intermitentes entre 0,45 y 1,88 euros y esta otra es de un fabricante donde podés ver modelos y datasheets.

Espero que algo de esto te sirva. Es la solución más simple que se me ocurre

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 22, 2009)

Seguramente estas midiendo mal!... -12v en un auto no me convence...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2009)

Drazen dijo:
			
		

> Os comento. No se trata de un led que haya puesto yo por mi mismo, sino que quiero instalar en mi BMW el espejo interior fotocromatico con led de alarma. Este led esta gobernado por pines, un positivo permanente y otro de 12v negativos e intermitentes, que provienen del modulo de la alarma. Pero en mi caso mi coche no tiene alarma, y lo que quiero es montar un circuito que simule la señal que debe dar esta alarma para que al cerrar el coche el espejo interior haga parpadear el led simulando que hay una alarma conectada.


¿ No sera que el led enciende al conectarse a 0V (Chasis del automóvil). ?

Si fuera este el caso con un LM555 (Parecido al dibujo se *Devil_ginger*) y una resistencia mas lo logras.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 22, 2009)

Proba a realizar la medicion con una punta del multimetro en el chasis...


----------



## devil_ginger (Mar 22, 2009)

amigo, al leer tu proyecto como lo acbas de explicar creo que estas rotundamente equivocado.
fogonazo tiene razon, solo necesitas una señal de activacion de 0v como la que sale del 555, no tienes para que invertir la señal con el 741.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 22, 2009)

O ni siquiera hacer un circuito extra.
Con un LED intermitente como el del datasheet que adjunto... U otro modelo.
Con una resistencia (o mejor con un preset para regular la velocidad) ya está listo el tema. El único requisito es que pueda llegar hasta el LED original para cambiarlo si es que no es intermitente ya.

Saludos


----------



## arayero (Jul 19, 2016)

hermano esos 2 condensadores de 50 uf son con polaridad o sin polaridad??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2016)

Electrolíticos , con polaridad


----------



## arayero (Jul 20, 2016)

hola, en este esquema que publico devil_ginger de fuente simetrica, no entiendo si los 2 condensadores son con polaridad o sin polaridad, y que tipo de condensador son


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 20, 2016)

arayero dijo:


> hola, en este esquema que publico devil_ginger de fuente simetrica, no entiendo si los 2 condensadores son con polaridad o sin polaridad, y que tipo de condensador son



Ya te contestaron


----------

